
Inside One of America’s Last Pencil Factories - shawndumas
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/magazine/inside-one-of-americas-last-pencil-factories.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1&referer=http://www.loopinsight.com/
======
Simulacra
Fascinating article. I went out looking for General pencils, but the best I
could find where the Ticonderoga. An art store perhaps?

~~~
mc32
This reminds me of the last American Clothespin factory[1]. There have been a
few small batch wooden clothespin makers popping up, but not a bug one like
National Clothespin.

By the by, CWPencil[2] does carry General Pencil products

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Clothespin_Factory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Clothespin_Factory)

[2][https://cwpencils.com/collections/vendors?q=General%20Pencil...](https://cwpencils.com/collections/vendors?q=General%20Pencil%20Company)

